# Paxson needs to make a trade!!



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Listen, the Bulls can play well against good teams, but when it comes to playing against random teams, they always lose these bad games.


Paxson needs to make a trade.

Did you see Toronto kill the Bulls tonight? They got WHATEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR they wanted. ANYTIME too.

We need a post player, and someone else than Deng Gordon and Hinrich to play well.

NO ONE ELSE PLAYED WELL.

Wallace sucked tonight
PJ sucked tonight
the rooks sucked tonight
Malik sucked tonight
everyone else who played in the game sucked tonight...............................















MAN THIS IS JUST IMPOSSIBLE TO WATCH.


Paxson, let's see a trade. and soon!!!!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I am sad to say i must agree. The bulls big men suck. The raptors big men killed us and this happens night after night. Ben only plays D and everyone big man we have sucks. I mean come on. M. Allan is lucky to be in the NBA he is gets big minutes on the bulls. PJ Brown is so weak it is not funny. He doesnt even look like he is playing that hard. He is just gliding up and down the court but never makes any big plays. TT sits on the bench because he does nothing but foul and the rest. Fat butt? Seriously i think pax has done a good job but we just dont have the bigs to win many more than we lose. Deng, Ben, and KH are untouchable but everyone else? Even if we have to trade TT to memphis it is still worth it. We can keep playing with no one over 6'8". 

david


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Who won that game for the Raptors???

Tell me, who.......



THAT'S RIGHT!! THEIR ------- BIG MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PAX, TRADE THIS GOD DAMN TEAM AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

You do realize their's a HUGE thread on the top of the page about this game right? Why the need for another thread for one random thought?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> You do realize their's a HUGE thread on the top of the page about this game right? Why the need for another thread for one random thought?


Because we suck, and it's important.

WE NEED SIZE AND SKILL IN THE POST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm really tired of your self-important whining.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Since when do 16 million dollar a year players sit on the bench during the most critical parts of a game?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> I'm really tired of your self-important whining.


Guess what, I'm tired of the Bulls losing.

They lost two games they could have potentially won with Gordon hitting a big shot.

And speaking of Gordon, he missed two game-winning shots IN ONE WEEK!!

Damn, I just wanna hurt someone. This team makes me so mad when they lose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Guess what, I'm tired of the Bulls losing.
> 
> They lost two games they could have potentially won with Gordon hitting a big shot.
> 
> ...


take it easy on Ben Gordon, Without Gordon the Bulls are a on the fringe lottery team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> take it easy on Ben Gordon, Without Gordon the Bulls are a on the fringe lottery team.


Yeah, guess what? We'll be there anyway, with the amount of games he'll lost us. If he hit that three-pointer in Golden State, we win. If he even hits a two, we go to overtime and have a chance to win. BUT NO.

Then tonight, the game in his hands, and he misses a game winning shot. I just love him for his knack at winning! Oh wait, that was TWO YEARS AGAO!!!!! What has Paxson done? He's screwed this team up for good, and I bet he's not even gonna trade any of the players, not even Sweets or other bench players. 

Man, I'm telling you, watching this team lost is like watching a family member get beat up. It hurts inside. I just want to go out and do something to get my mind off of it, but in the end, THEY STILL LOST!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*yawn*


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> *yawn*


You know what's a yawn. Watching the Bulls big men play offense. Actually, no. That pisses me off, and I like to throw stuff. But still, this team needs a change.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

PowerWoofer said:


> Yeah, guess what? We'll be there anyway, with the amount of games he'll lost us. If he hit that three-pointer in Golden State, we win. If he even hits a two, we go to overtime and have a chance to win. BUT NO.
> 
> Then tonight, the game in his hands, and he misses a game winning shot. I just love him for his knack at winning! Oh wait, that was TWO YEARS AGAO!!!!! What has Paxson done? He's screwed this team up for good, and I bet he's not even gonna trade any of the players, not even Sweets or other bench players.
> 
> Man, I'm telling you, watching this team lost is like watching a family member get beat up. It hurts inside. I just want to go out and do something to get my mind off of it, but in the end, THEY STILL LOST!


Now your just going overboard...


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

PowerWoofer, all you do is complain and moan after every loss. Calm down, it's not the end of the season because the Bulls lose.

Everytime we lose, you start a topic wanting major changes. Maybe you should take awhile and cool down after a loss before you post something.

How old are you? You act like a 8 year old after they don't win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Do we really want to have Paxson make a trade?

Eddy Curry for Sweetney and Tyrus

Tyson Chandler for PJ Brown

JR Smith for 2nd round draft picks....

Whats next? Ben Gordon for Dalibor Bagaric?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

And that makes me wonder why Bulls fan's still continue to beg and plead for trades after every loss.

How have trades helped us so far?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I am sorry but since when is it whinning to point out what everyone in the entire nba knows. That the bulls big men suck! This is not whinning this is the fact. Night in and night out our big men get the butts kicked. PJ is a bench warmer on most teams and he starts for us. Name one team above 500 where he would start? ZERO. M. Allan. Sweets bit fat butt. These are all career bench players. We dont have one legitimate big man on our team. And Mr. 60 million dollars has played like crap most of the year. I am sorry but i still dont know why we traded TC for mr. i dont really play that hard PJ Brown. Brown sucks and TC is having a breakout year. We are the smallest team in the NBA and we need to do somthing about it quick.

Right now we have three nba players on this team. KH, Ben, and Deng. The rest are just stifts. Noci is out but when he comes back we have four nba players and the rest are just old (Ben Walance and PJ) or career bench players (sweets and Allan). It is really hard to win games when your big men get out played every fing night. West can have what ever he wants as long as it is not KH, BG, or deng to trade Pau. He is no star but we need a big man bad and we just cant wait much longer. The knicks pick is likely to be 6 to 9 and the really good big men will be gone. I say trade TT, PJ, and the knicks pick to get Pau.

david

david


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

RagingBulls316 said:


> PowerWoofer, all you do is complain and moan after every loss. Calm down, it's not the end of the season because the Bulls lose.
> 
> Everytime we lose, you start a topic wanting major changes. Maybe you should take awhile and cool down after a loss before you post something.


I'm not gonna get angry anymore tonight. But I want to say this.

When I watch other teams, I see something. Something the Bulls don't have. It's called "killer attitude," or "swagger" or whatever else you want to call it. Two years ago, the Bulls had it. Last year, and now, they don't. I watch one of best seasons so far that I've been able to watch two years ago, and I've been severely disappointed with the Bulls ever since then. I always thought they could make it far after that season, but they haven't. And this year looks like another one round and finished season, and right now, with the way this team was SUPPOSED to be built this summer, that's not acceptable. That's probably enough to make me stop watching. Like seriously. If the Bulls don't win a playoff series this season, I'm done. I've made this a goal for the Bulls. Well, for me, anyway. If they don't win this season, I'm done watching. I just can't take the losing. I didn't mind it two years ago, because they were young, but they haven't improved as much as they should have by now. Other teams are growing by leaps and bounds, and the Bulls are still a .500-ish team, third in the Central, and falling out of the running for top of the divsion REALLLLLYY fast. This is the type of stuff that makes me angry. I just hate losing. I'm the type of person who's never liked to lose. And I never will. And if it comes down to either watching the Bulls lose or not watching them at all, I'd rather not watch them at all. It's just too much for me. Like, I love them when they win, but they just make it impossible to like them when they lose. I'm still giving them one last shot to impress me, in the playoffs, but if I don't see what I want to see, well then, you can forget about seeing me next season. For real.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The only trade I want to see right now, is Ben Wallace for expiring contracts. This is a bust of a signing, clean up from the little mistake, get capspace for this offseason, and just erase that mistake.

It doesn't appear anyone actually likes Wallace on the team, and we all know he sucks at basketball, so there isn't any use keeping him around.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer, could I recommend Oral Fixation Volume 2 to you. I think you could use some good soothing music, and that'd help you calm down, and limit this number of posts.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

giusd said:


> I am sorry but since when is it whinning to point out what everyone in the entire nba knows. That the bulls big men suck! This is not whinning this is the fact. Night in and night out our big men get the butts kicked. PJ is a bench warmer on most teams and he starts for us. Name one team above 500 where he would start? ZERO. M. Allan. Sweets bit fat butt. These are all career bench players. We dont have one legitimate big man on our team. And Mr. 60 million dollars has played like crap most of the year. I am sorry but i still dont know why we traded TC for mr. i dont really play that hard PJ Brown. Brown sucks and TC is having a breakout year. We are the smallest team in the NBA and we need to do somthing about it quick.
> 
> Right now we have three nba players on this team. KH, Ben, and Deng. The rest are just stifts. Noci is out but when he comes back we have four nba players and the rest are just old (Ben Walance and PJ) or career bench players (sweets and Allan). It is really hard to win games when your big men get out played every fing night. West can have what ever he wants as long as it is not KH, BG, or deng to trade Pau. He is no star but we need a big man bad and we just cant wait much longer. The knicks pick is likely to be 6 to 9 and the really good big men will be gone. I say trade TT, PJ, and the knicks pick to get Pau.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Someone else sees it too.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Yeah, guess what? We'll be there anyway, with the amount of games he'll lost us. If he hit that three-pointer in Golden State, we win. If he even hits a two, we go to overtime and have a chance to win. BUT NO.


Wow.. Ben Gordon costing us games?! 

I honestly dont think Ben Gordon has ever cost us 1 single game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> PowerWoofer, could I recommend Oral Fixation Volume 2 to you. I think you could use some good soothing music, and that'd help you calm down, and limit this number of posts.


LOL you and your Shakira.

Oral Fixation would not help me sleep at all, her voice would be creepy when trying to fall asleep at night.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

you're not trading wallace...keep dreaming...

the tt, noc, ny pick package needs to be the offer though...ALTHOUGH i wonder if they'd even accept it


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wow.. Ben Gordon costing us games?!
> 
> I honestly dont think Ben Gordon has ever cost us 1 single game.


Umm. tonight and that game against Golden State. Those are just the ones I can remember right now.

I'm not saying costing us games, like playing badly and continually making it impossible for us to win. He LOST these two games single handedly. I wish he could take these losses and transfer it to the offensive end, and get better, because I really hate seeing him have to be in a situation like he has been, because he doesn't have the same magic he used to have. It's gone, and let's all face the facts.

It ain't Mr. 4th Quarter, Madison Square Gordon, Air Gordon, or nothing anymore. It's plain old Ben Gordon, regular guy who hit lucky shots. But he hasn't followed up as much in terms of winning games when we need him to.

Do you understand what I'm trying to get at here? If not, never mind.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> you're not trading wallace...keep dreaming...
> 
> the tt, noc, ny pick package needs to be the offer though...ALTHOUGH i wonder if they'd even accept it


WHAAAA Your willing to trade Tyrus Thomas the NEXT KG/Marion?! 

Just messin with ya.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Do we really want to have Paxson make a trade?
> 
> Eddy Curry for Sweetney and Tyrus
> 
> ...


HAHA!! Or better yet Ben Gordon for Kornel David. :lol:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> WHAAAA Your willing to trade Tyrus Thomas the NEXT KG/Marion?!
> 
> Just messin with ya.



i don't think he's like either..

but yea, at this point...Deng is just too good to give up, and he's only 21...who knows HOW long we'd have to wait for TT to emerge...

TT, Nocioni, NY Pick & Brown

either accept that or we just stick with what we have


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Do you understand what I'm trying to get at here? If not, never mind.


I think Ben Gordon has made more important shots for the Bulls than Lebron James has done for the Cavs.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pax needs trade every one except for Kirk, BG, Duhon, Deng, and Wallace. This team need another rebuild. But they might just need another Coach it's not alway's the players fault The Bulls have had the same coach for three years and still not getting better even after Pax without got Wallace and drafted Thabo and Tyrus. Skiles might be the one who needs to be traded(fired).


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

giusd said:


> I am sorry but since when is it whinning to point out what everyone in the entire nba knows. That the bulls big men suck! This is not whinning this is the fact. Night in and night out our big men get the butts kicked. PJ is a bench warmer on most teams and he starts for us. Name one team above 500 where he would start? ZERO. M. Allan. Sweets bit fat butt. These are all career bench players. We dont have one legitimate big man on our team. And Mr. 60 million dollars has played like crap most of the year. I am sorry but i still dont know why we traded TC for mr. i dont really play that hard PJ Brown. Brown sucks and TC is having a breakout year. We are the smallest team in the NBA and we need to do somthing about it quick.
> 
> Right now we have three nba players on this team. KH, Ben, and Deng. The rest are just stifts. Noci is out but when he comes back we have four nba players and the rest are just old (Ben Walance and PJ) or career bench players (sweets and Allan). It is really hard to win games when your big men get out played every fing night. West can have what ever he wants as long as it is not KH, BG, or deng to trade Pau. He is no star but we need a big man bad and we just cant wait much longer. The knicks pick is likely to be 6 to 9 and the really good big men will be gone. I say trade TT, PJ, and the knicks pick to get Pau.
> 
> ...


If P.J. wasn't traded for Chandler, he would still start for NOK.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Do we really want to have Paxson make a trade?
> 
> Eddy Curry for Sweetney and Tyrus
> 
> ...


Geez..when u look at it like that, it kinda hurts LOL

Don't forget, moving Eddy allowed us to sign Big Ben...ouch


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> i don't think he's like either..
> 
> but yea, at this point...Deng is just too good to give up, and he's only 21...who knows HOW long we'd have to wait for TT to emerge...
> 
> ...


Thats a fair trade for Memphis, I dont know what the hell Jerry West is thinking asking for Deng and Ben. Nocioni and Brown help Memphis financially and Thomas is a young prospect who cant help out Memphis down the road, and a freaking 1st round draft pick in a draft that has 2 potential franchise changing players isnt bad either.

If Memphis doesnt want this than screw em.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

PowerWoofer said:


> I'm not gonna get angry anymore tonight. But I want to say this.
> 
> When I watch other teams, I see something. Something the Bulls don't have. It's called "killer attitude," or "swagger" or whatever else you want to call it. Two years ago, the Bulls had it. Last year, and now, they don't. I watch one of best seasons so far that I've been able to watch two years ago, and I've been severely disappointed with the Bulls ever since then. I always thought they could make it far after that season, but they haven't. And this year looks like another one round and finished season, and right now, with the way this team was SUPPOSED to be built this summer, that's not acceptable. That's probably enough to make me stop watching. Like seriously. If the Bulls don't win a playoff series this season, I'm done. I've made this a goal for the Bulls. Well, for me, anyway. If they don't win this season, I'm done watching. I just can't take the losing. I didn't mind it two years ago, because they were young, but they haven't improved as much as they should have by now. Other teams are growing by leaps and bounds, and the Bulls are still a .500-ish team, third in the Central, and falling out of the running for top of the divsion REALLLLLYY fast. This is the type of stuff that makes me angry. I just hate losing. I'm the type of person who's never liked to lose. And I never will. And if it comes down to either watching the Bulls lose or not watching them at all, I'd rather not watch them at all. It's just too much for me. Like, I love them when they win, but they just make it impossible to like them when they lose. I'm still giving them one last shot to impress me, in the playoffs, but if I don't see what I want to see, well then, you can forget about seeing me next season. For real.


Talk about a PASSIONATE fan....


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Thats a fair trade for Memphis, I dont know what the hell Jerry West is thinking asking for Deng and Ben. Nocioni and Brown help Memphis financially and Thomas is a young prospect who cant help out Memphis down the road, and a freaking 1st round draft pick in a draft that has 2 potential franchise changing players isnt bad either.
> 
> If Memphis doesnt want this than screw em.


If we don't get this trade, then we're the ones who are screwed. I'm joking, but at the same it's sad to say it's the truth.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Geez..when u look at it like that, it kinda hurts LOL
> 
> Don't forget, moving Eddy allowed us to sign Big Ben...ouch


We still would have had the capspace to sign Ben Wallace even if we had kept Eddy.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Talk about a PASSIONATE fan....


Well, I've been trying to stick it out through the last two years, and although they don't compare to the post-Jordan era, I wasn't around to see those years. So I have to base my knowledge on the last three years, and it's been a severe disappointment.

If they can improve in the playoffs, then I'll be happy. But anything other than 2nd round is unacceptable, especially after the last two playoffs. I'm sick and tired of seeing the Bulls lose. I'd like to see them win a series for once.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Umm. tonight and that game against Golden State. Those are just the ones I can remember right now.
> 
> I'm not saying costing us games, like playing badly and continually making it impossible for us to win. He LOST these two games single handedly. I wish he could take these losses and transfer it to the offensive end, and get better, because I really hate seeing him have to be in a situation like he has been, because he doesn't have the same magic he used to have. It's gone, and let's all face the facts.
> 
> ...


Are you serious, you are blaming Gordon for costing us games because he didn't make spectacular game winning shots?

Did you forget he's the one who gave us the lead with 12 seconds left in the game?

You act like, just because a guy is clutch he is going to make every game winning shot he attempts...and if he misses it's his fault we lost the game.

Get real, even Jordan missed more game winning shot attempts then he made. Did you blame him for losing those games too?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Are you serious, you are blaming Gordon for costing us games because he didn't make spectacular game winning shots?
> 
> Did you forget he's the one who gave us the lead with 12 seconds left in the game?
> 
> ...


Are you sure about the Michael part???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Doesn't Ben Gordon have the 2nd highest percentage of made gamewinners out of guys with at least 3 career gamewinners active in the NBA....only behind Carmelo Anthony....man. Trade Gordon!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Are you sure about the Michael part???


He had a commercial out like 4-5 years ago where he said that he missed more game winning shots than he made.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Thats a fair trade for Memphis, I dont know what the hell Jerry West is thinking asking for Deng and Ben. Nocioni and Brown help Memphis financially and Thomas is a young prospect who cant help out Memphis down the road, and a freaking 1st round draft pick in a draft that has 2 potential franchise changing players isnt bad either.
> 
> If Memphis doesnt want this than screw em.


Yep, if anything, they could use Nocioni in a S&T and pick up what they need in the offseason.

TT gets to play with his buddy Rudy in Memphis...

and they get the NY pick to go along with the top 5 pick they're GOING to get

PLUS PJ?

That trade is fair as all hell


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> Are you sure about the Michael part???


Positive, Jordan has said it himself.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Positive, Jordan has said it himself.


Oh, OK, thanks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Yep, if anything, they could use Nocioni in a S&T and pick up what they need in the offseason.
> 
> TT gets to play with his buddy Rudy in Memphis...
> 
> ...


To sweeten the deal I would take Cardinals crap contract and pay the tax for the next few years. Heck I would even give Memphis Sweets as well, even more Cap relief for them.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> To sweeten the deal I would take Cardinals crap contract and pay the tax for the next few years. Heck I would even give Memphis Sweets as well, even more Cap relief for them.


Yeah, and lets give them Duhon, Deng, Gordon, Kirk, Wallace etc....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> To sweeten the deal I would take Cardinals crap contract and pay the tax for the next few years. Heck I would even give Memphis Sweets as well, even more Cap relief for them.


TT, Nocioni, NY Pick, Brown & Sweetney for Gasol & Cardinal

Don't know how Memphis fans feel, but that works on MY end.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know this doesn't include this year, but gamewinning shot data, but this was through last year for Ben's career.

7-13 on the game winning shots. 

Carmelo Anthony is the best at 11-17 (active player with most career game winning shots, and the highest percentage of them made too).

Now I'll just post some other notables stats on this.

Ray Allen 8-18
Michael Redd 8-19
Allen Iverson 8-20
Joe Johnson 8-23
Tracy McGrady 8-23
Vince Carter 8-31
Paul Pierce 7-20
Kobe Bryant 7-32
Dwyane Wade 6-17
Jamal Crawford 6-19
Gilbert Arenas 5-16
Chauncey Blillups 5-26
Lebron James 4-19
Jason Richardson 3-20
Stephon Marbury 1-12
Steve Nash 1-15
Sam Cassell 0-6

Oh, and did you know that Kirk Hinrich has the 7th largest dropoff from his nonclutch freethrow shooting to his clutch time freethrow shooting. Its a large dropoff, don't want to have him at the line in the clutch (although his actual shooting from the field isn't bad in clutch).

We're so bad off with Ben!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Chicago Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> P.J. Brown
> ...


Pick (obviously) wasn't included since there's no option to do so.

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Deng / Cardinal
F Gasol / Khyrapa
C Wallace

= RING


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I like it when I agree with Mebarak.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I know this doesn't include this year, but gamewinning shot data, but this was through last year for Ben's career.
> 
> 7-13 on the game winning shots.
> 
> ...


HA I was right when I said that Ben Gordon has made more game winning shots than Lebron James!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Yeah, and lets give them Duhon, Deng, Gordon, Kirk, Wallace etc....


What are you trying to say that trading away Nocioni, PJ and Sweets is too much for Pau Gasol?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> What are you trying to say that trading away Nocioni, PJ and Sweets is too much for Pau Gasol?


Well, you kept on babbling on so I thought it was best to finish what you were thinking...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Well, you kept on babbling on so I thought it was best to finish what you were thinking...


Well atleast my babbling makes more sense then your rants about how Ben Gordon is costing the Bulls games and your man love defense of PJ Brown.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well atleast my babbling makes more sense then your rants about how Ben Gordon is costing the Bulls games and your man love defense of PJ Brown.


ARE YOU NUTS!! I NEVER CRITICIZED BEN GORDON AND I HAVE HIM AS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PLAYERS!! And the P.J. thing, even Skiles SAID he is the Bulls' best interior defender and was questioning himself as to why he didn't play P.J. more. Please have EVIDENCE next time.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> ARE YOU NUTS!! I NEVER CRITICIZED BEN GORDON AND I HAVE HIM AS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PLAYERS!! And the P.J. thing, even Skiles SAID he is the Bulls' best interior defender and was questioning himself as to why he didn't play P.J. more. Please have EVIDENCE next time.


NM about the Ben Gordon part I got you confused for PowerWoofer. 

PJ is not a good defender plain and simple, I don’t care what Skiles says about PJ that just tells you how horrible of signing the Ben Wallace deal was if PJ is a better interior defender than your 16 million dollar defensive force. 

PJ doesn’t win you game plain and simple, he dint win games for NO/OK and he will not win games for the Bulls ok. He’s a player that we can easily live without and the only reason he’s still on our team is because we haven’t found a team that wants to trade for him just yet.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> NM about the Ben Gordon part I got you confused for PowerWoofer.
> 
> PJ is not a good defender plain and simple, I don’t care what Skiles says about PJ that just tells you how horrible of signing the Ben Wallace deal was if PJ is a better interior defender than your 16 million dollar defensive force.
> 
> PJ doesn’t win you game plain and simple, he dint win games for NO/OK and he will not win games for the Bulls ok. He’s a player that we can easily live without and the only reason he’s still on our team is because we haven’t found a team that wants to trade for him just yet.


I have already mentioned in today's game thread that P.J. was very instrumental for the Bulls to be victorious in wins over Dallas, Seattle and Miami (all nationally televised games-talk about clutchness!!)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> NM about the Ben Gordon part I got you confused for PowerWoofer.
> 
> PJ is not a good defender plain and simple, I don’t care what Skiles says about PJ that just tells you how horrible of signing the Ben Wallace deal was if PJ is a better interior defender than your 16 million dollar defensive force.
> 
> PJ doesn’t win you game plain and simple, he dint win games for NO/OK and he will not win games for the Bulls ok. He’s a player that we can easily live without and the only reason he’s still on our team is because we haven’t found a team that wants to trade for him just yet.


PJ was pretty good against the Raptors last time. When they brought in Bargnani, all he did was stand out at the 3pt line and chuck up shots. We put in PJ and he's barely able to stand there right next to Bargnani and bother him a little just for being tall.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

See thats the problem. PJ is indeed our best interior defender, and he's a very bad defender...that about sums it up for our defense.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

The ROY said:


> *TT, Nocioni, NY Pick & Brown*
> 
> either accept that or we just stick with what we have


Welcome to the majority of my 60 posts. I've been saying all along we don't have to give up any of our core three to get our guy, but at least you see it now and hopefully others will too. Who am I you might ask? Just a Bulls fan, like you.

To powerwoofer, I feel your pain man. This team has regressed instead of progressed after reaching 47 wins 2 seasons ago. Blame that on inept Skiles and his puppet Paxon. Blame that on management using any excuse to get rid of a player that the coach never liked, i.e. not taking some genetic heart test or whatever, even though he was our offensive force inside. Blame that on management dumping another top lottery pick, a 7 foot defensive pogostick, for absolutely nothing only because of some back trouble and..... small hands. I too, am sick and tired of getting the short end on trades, and with Memphis' money & GM situation, along with Pau asking out man we are in prime position to do our own robbing. Actually, I wouldnt exactly call TT, Thabo, 2008 pick, Noc and Sweets for Pau and _____ highway robbery, but you get the point. After the Jordan era, Ive witnessed Brand, Artest, Miller, J Wheels, Crawford, Fizer, Curry, Chandler (did I miss anyone?) all leave, and all were top picks. If not now, then when? I think we Bulls fans have suffered enough, its too agonizing watching the inconsistency...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> Welcome to the majority of my 60 posts. I've been saying all along we don't have to give up any of our core three to get our guy, but at least you see it now and hopefully others will too. Who am I you might ask? Just a Bulls fan, like you.


I don't think it's about US seeing it, hopefully that's something Pax will offer and HOPEFULLY Jerry will take into consideration and accept. Good part about the deal is, we extend Deng/Gordon and wouldn't have to worry about anything other than Thabo's deal (and maybe Khyrapa's) in a few years. By then, Big Ben's deal will have expired and that would leave us room to hopefully pick-up another useful F or C (depending on where Gasol is playing).

If Pax can get this done, he deserves ton's of credit.

Maybe nobody caught Channel 5 after the game but they showed Deng/Paxson at the berto center and Deng said Pax told him he had 'nothing to worry about'. Deng said he didn't wanna be traded and that he wanted to remain a Bull and continue to work hard.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

The ROY said:


> I don't think it's about US seeing it, hopefully that's something Pax will offer and HOPEFULLY Jerry will take into consideration and accept. Good part about the deal is, we extend Deng/Gordon and wouldn't have to worry about anything other than Thabo's deal (and maybe Khyrapa's) in a few years. By then, Big Ben's deal will have expired and that would leave us room to hopefully pick-up another useful F or C (depending on where Gasol is playing).
> 
> If Pax can get this done, he deserves ton's of credit.
> 
> Maybe nobody caught Channel 5 after the game but they showed Deng/Paxson at the berto center and Deng said Pax told him he had 'nothing to worry about'. Deng said he didn't wanna be traded and that he wanted to remain a Bull and continue to work hard.


You know what man, if the right deal isn't there, I hope Pax doesn't force anything. I think it would be a total crime giving up on Deng, or even Hinrich, and ESPECIALLY Gordon. After thinking about it, I don't mind standing pat. *IMHO, Paxskiles really messed up when they let Curry and Chandler go, so we have to endure that for a while.* You don't cut off your thumb just because its in pain, and its a poor example but thats what I call the Wallace, backwards moving acquisition. We're a young team, and after winning 47 games 2 years ago, it pains me to say but I guess I can wait. Who knows, stubborn McHale may give and maybe Garnett becomes available soon?

oh yeah, how bout that Chandler and those 23 boards last night :brokenhea


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not particularly mad at the deals but what COULD have been is kinda upsetting

C Curry (19 & 7)
F Chandler (7 & 11)
F Deng (18 & 7)
G Gordon (21)
G Hinrich (16 & 6)

Geez...too bad Curry & Chandler didn't put it all together WHILE they were here. And to some degree, they still haven't.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted by The ROY
> 
> TT, Nocioni, NY Pick & Brown
> 
> either accept that or we just stick with what we have


I think I suggested something similar a while ago. 
The only problem is that Memphis doesn't really need either player, and they probably won't bite at this unless the Bulls agree to take Cardinal.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Idea: Khryapa to Spurs for Jackie Butler


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Since when do 16 million dollar a year players sit on the bench during the most critical parts of a game?


Who cares? It's not your money.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Idea: Khryapa to Spurs for Jackie Butler


+1


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Who cares? It's not your money.


As a fan of a team that operates in a league with a salary cap, there are many reasons to care.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Idea: Khryapa to Spurs for Jackie Butler


Sold!


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

I have been on record several times that I would trade a core player for Pau, I dont even care which one. The opportunity outweighs the risk.

But... even if we make that trade it may not change my opinion that this Bulls team plays a very boring brand of basketball. It is almost painful to watch sometimes, kind of like a undersized high school team full of jumpshooters playing a spread offense. Many games I'll turn it off during the second half, not even caring to watch anymore. I have been a Bulls fan for 35 years and can never remember not caring before, its ugly.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> I have been on record several times that I would trade a core player for Pau, I dont even care which one. The opportunity outweighs the risk.
> 
> But... even if we make that trade it may not change my opinion that this Bulls team plays a very boring brand of basketball. It is almost painful to watch sometimes, kind of like a undersized high school team full of jumpshooters playing a spread offense. Many games I'll turn it off during the second half, not even caring to watch anymore. I have been a Bulls fan for 35 years and can never remember not caring before, its ugly.


and after the trade we'll be pau and the jumpshooters. guess how teams will defend that? regardless of what happens, trade or no trade, we're not going to win a championship this year.

and yeah i agree, it's been a pretty boring week or two of games.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

RoRo said:


> and after the trade we'll be pau and the jumpshooters. guess how teams will defend that? regardless of what happens, trade or no trade, we're not going to win a championship this year.
> 
> and yeah i agree, it's been a pretty boring week or two of games.


Actually, it's been a pretty boring two years after Pax broke up the 2004-05 team.

I mean, we had some good games last year, playoffs were ok (except we lost), but then there's a DRAMATIC drop in the games they've played. It's hard as hell to watch these guys play, but I've been interested in the players, like Gordon and Deng. I just wish they could play better basketball, and then maybe I'd actually be optimistic about this team.

Right now, I could care less about the Bulls. And they aren't trying too hard to change my mind either. Losing two winnable games in a row doesn't help nothing.


TRADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this season is starting to become more of take care of your needs first(we were and still in need of some big man scoring) before you take potential. iam not in any way saying paxson should have never taken tyrus but the point is, we needed post scoring and its not like we are the spurs or mavericks who have the luxury of interior scoring and can afford to take a future big man project (iam calling tyrus a big man because eventually hes going to be our future at 4).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the only trade Paxson should make, is one that removed Ben Wallace from the roster for expiring contracts and draft picks. The guy is awful, and its best to escapse from his wretched contract, and heck, if Paxson gets all expiring contracts back, we're a major player in free agency this year.

The best thing to do is wait to the draft, and go from there, while trying to dump Wallace before the trade deadline, while keeping PJ Brown. Its not win now, maybe next year with our new draft picks and maybe free agent acquisitions. Ben Wallace screwed us over, he doesn't care about basketball, and its showing, and hurting the team. I don't think anyone except PJ Brown, likes Wallace, and I don't think they really like PJ at all either, but at least his contract is expiring.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm pretty SURE this loss sealed the deal.

I honestly believe Pax is gonna get Gasol. He can't be happy with this at all.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

The ROY said:


> *I'm pretty SURE this loss sealed the deal.*
> 
> I honestly believe Pax is gonna get Gasol. He can't be happy with this at all.


Its not a good way to go into a trade though, since the Grizz know we are vulnerable, hence we lose some leverage we had (Gasol asking out, money issues, etc).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulldozer said:


> Welcome to the majority of my 60 posts. I've been saying all along we don't have to give up any of our core three to get our guy, but at least you see it now and hopefully others will too. Who am I you might ask? Just a Bulls fan, like you.
> 
> To powerwoofer, I feel your pain man. This team has regressed instead of progressed after reaching 47 wins 2 seasons ago. Blame that on inept Skiles and his puppet Paxon. Blame that on management using any excuse to get rid of a player that the coach never liked, i.e. not taking some genetic heart test or whatever, even though he was our offensive force inside. Blame that on management dumping another top lottery pick, a 7 foot defensive pogostick, for absolutely nothing only because of some back trouble and..... small hands. I too, am sick and tired of getting the short end on trades, and with Memphis' money & GM situation, along with Pau asking out man we are in prime position to do our own robbing. Actually, I wouldnt exactly call TT, Thabo, 2008 pick, Noc and Sweets for Pau and _____ highway robbery, but you get the point. After the Jordan era, Ive witnessed Brand, Artest, Miller, J Wheels, Crawford, Fizer, Curry, Chandler (did I miss anyone?) all leave, and all were top picks. If not now, then when? I think we Bulls fans have suffered enough, its too agonizing watching the inconsistency...


Artest and Miller left in a consolidation trade for a second tier star. If Tyrus or the Knick Pick end up being better than Pau, are we going to see the same thread two or three years from now?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

...


----------

